# Country count down...



## TheCaptain (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm amazed at the number of different countries which are represented here. It would be interesting to know exactly how many. 

So I'd appreciate it if you would please chime in if you are from a country which hasn't been listed yet.

I'll get us started:

United States of America


----------



## jaknil (Mar 8, 2017)

Denmark


----------



## Kingkor (Mar 8, 2017)

Israel


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 8, 2017)

USA, Denmark, Israel, The Netherlands


----------



## valgard (Mar 8, 2017)

Cuba

List:

USA, Denmark, Israel, The Netherlands, Cuba


----------



## guari (Mar 8, 2017)

Venezuelan in Scotland


----------



## Nemo (Mar 8, 2017)

7. Aussie


----------



## ecchef (Mar 8, 2017)

US native, recently domiciled in Japan, now residing in Germany.


----------



## rami_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Egyptian grandparents, lived first 13 years of my life in Sudan. And now identify as Australian. 

The world is a small place.


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 8, 2017)

Canadian eh!


----------



## tcfarrar (Mar 8, 2017)

Wales


----------



## Tobes (Mar 9, 2017)

Germany


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 9, 2017)

Poland originally&#8203;, Australia since.


----------



## TheCaptain (Mar 9, 2017)

So far we've gotten responses by people residing in:

USA, Denmark, Cuba, Scotland, Australia, Germany, Canada, and Wales.

The list of languages spoken must be even more extensive. Maybe that should be a different thread?

(I've lived in the Midwest of USA my whole life and have traveled very little, all you world experienced folks absolutely fascinate me!)


----------



## Matus (Mar 9, 2017)

Country of origin: Slovakia


----------



## valgard (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> So far we've gotten responses by people residing in:
> 
> USA, Denmark, Cuba, Scotland, Australia, Germany, Canada, and Wales.
> 
> ...



I don't currently reside in Cuba (though that's where my permanent residence is), I thought we were talking about countries of origin but it seems I misinterpreted the OP. I've been studying in Canada for the past two something years.

FWIW, I lived briefly in Guadeloupe (the French Island in the Caribbean) before coming here, BEST weather EVER. That place is 29-30 C all year round but with the marine breeze it doesn't feel too hot at all.

*If we are indeed talking about origin I think the list goes like this so far *(you missed a few Captin :wink :

USA, Denmark, Israel, Netherlands, Cuba (living in Canada), Venezuela (Scotland), Australia, Sudan (Australia), Canada, Wales, Germany, Poland (Australia), Slovakia (Germany)


----------



## TheCaptain (Mar 9, 2017)

Yea, let's stick with country of origin! Valgard thanks for keeping me straight!

Why ever did you move from Guadeloupe?


----------



## valgard (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Yea, let's stick with country of origin! Valgard thanks for keeping me straight!
> 
> Why ever did you move from Guadeloupe?



Weather and food where about the only things I liked (OK, maybe the Rum and French wines as well). It was really hard to work there (5 different strikes in a matter of months really made progress in my research impossible) and as a general rule they don't make you feel welcomed there (of course, exceptions apply).


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 10, 2017)

South Africa originally (now New Zealand) with London for 7 years in between


----------



## khashy (Mar 10, 2017)

Born in Terhan (Iran), living in London for the past 25 years


----------



## tsuriru (Mar 10, 2017)

Israel


----------



## dynastyreaper (Mar 10, 2017)

Thailand


----------



## jimbob (Mar 11, 2017)

Nz


----------



## Benuser (Mar 11, 2017)

To complicate things a bit: French national, born in Belgium, living in The Netherlands.


----------



## zetieum (Mar 11, 2017)

French, living in Germany


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 11, 2017)

German living in the US (but moving to Ireland soon....)


----------



## valgard (Mar 11, 2017)

*Updated list*

USA, Denmark, Israel, Netherlands, Cuba, Venezuela, Australia, Sudan, Canada, Wales, Germany, Poland, Slovakia, South Africa, Iran, Israel, Thailand, New Zealand, Belgium, France

And counting...


----------



## gaijin (Mar 11, 2017)

Sweden. Born and raised.


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 11, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> *South Africa* originally (now *New Zealand)* with *London* for 7 years in between



I can't even begin to imagine your ack-seent


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 11, 2017)

South African: I like to pork my core in the garawj. 

Kiwi: After I've bun to puck up my fush end chups


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 11, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> South African: I like to pork my core in the garawj.
> 
> Kiwi: After I've bun to puck up my fush end chups


:rofl2:


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 11, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> South African: I like to pork my core in the garawj.
> 
> Kiwi: After I've bun to puck up my fush end chups



Ah, yees.


----------



## liren1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Haven't been here in a while for all sorts of reasons, hope to be somewhat more active from now on..
Israeli living in London for the last 15 years.


----------



## ynot1985 (Mar 12, 2017)

Born in HK, and lived in Australia for most of my life


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Mar 16, 2017)

Brazilian


----------



## baltazar (Mar 16, 2017)

Croatia


----------



## MastrAndre (May 18, 2017)

Italian living in Slovakia, with 15 years of Austria and Germany between


----------



## Matus (May 19, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> Italian living in Slovakia, with 15 years of Austria and Germany between



What brought you to Slovakia if I may ask?


----------



## stuplarosa (May 19, 2017)

Living in Spain.


----------



## MastrAndre (May 20, 2017)

Matus said:


> What brought you to Slovakia if I may ask?



The most beautiful women of the world, of course, and one of them is my wife [emoji6][emoji4]

Which Slovak city are you from)


----------



## alterwisser (May 20, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> Italian living in Slovakia, with 15 years of Austria and Germany between



Wth? I always thought you were from Andorra with Mongolian roots!!! [emoji12][emoji6]


----------



## panda (May 21, 2017)

South korea


----------



## Jouel (May 21, 2017)

Philippines


----------



## mc2442 (May 21, 2017)

FWIW, I lived briefly in Guadeloupe (the French Island in the Caribbean) before coming here, BEST weather EVER. That place is 29-30 C all year round but with the marine breeze it doesn't feel too hot at all.

I would like to nominate southern California for that award. Does not rain much, but temp is normally great! Low humidity, no or little bugs (mosquitoes, cockroaches, etc.)..it would suck to live elsewhere (which is a current possibility).


----------



## valgard (May 21, 2017)

mc2442 said:


> FWIW, I lived briefly in Guadeloupe (the French Island in the Caribbean) before coming here, BEST weather EVER. That place is 29-30 C all year round but with the marine breeze it doesn't feel too hot at all.
> 
> I would like to nominate southern California for that award. Does not rain much, but temp is normally great! Low humidity, no or little bugs (mosquitoes, cockroaches, etc.)..it would suck to live elsewhere (which is a current possibility).



Have to agree that weather in Guadeloupe is THE BEST all year round.


----------

